

Guardian staff may face terrorism charges over Snowden leaks - gasull
http://mobile.reuters.com/article/idUSL5N0JI40T20131203?irpc=932

======
forktheif
Remember when terrorism used to mean "The systematic use of terror as a method
of coercion."

~~~
collyw
Sounds like the governments approach to dealing with this.

